# If I only had an extra $10k



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

http://fargo.craigslist.org/spo/3307745963.html

Why would anyone want to even call this a hunt? uke:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

he will be lucky to get 1500


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't know which I find more disgusting the guy who raised him and calls this a hunt, or the low life that shoots him with his head in a bucket and calls it a hunt. I keep hearing people complain about road hunters, but their unsporting habits pale in comparison to this.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I know of an Elk farmer who was getting out of the business, he had one left and didnt know what to do with it, somoene told him to try putting it on craigslist. He did and someone from Chicago paid like 5-7K for it, flew in and shot it in the pen, then they took it out by the woods, they guy changed into his camo clothing and posed for pictures before leaving, he told him to have the head mounted and he could keep the meat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> I know of an Elk farmer who was getting out of the business, he had one left and didnt know what to do with it, somoene told him to try putting it on craigslist. He did and someone from Chicago paid like 5-7K for it, flew in and shot it in the pen, then they took it out by the woods, they guy changed into his camo clothing and posed for pictures before leaving, he told him to have the head mounted and he could keep the meat.


Damn, that is crazy.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

It is no different than shooting the cull bull in a buffalo herd. I do get offended by the outdoor shows that try to make it look like shooting a domestic buffalo is really hunting. But then, what is difference between that and shooting a buck eating out of a pile of feed in Texas.

But for the people who live in the big cities and have to fit it in between their business meetings and trips to the Bahamas, it makes sense to them.

Just don't call it hunting.


----------



## macker13 (Nov 7, 2006)

Bornlucky brings up a good point. How different is this than shooting a nice buck over a bait pile that you've been patterning with a trail camera? Maintaining the bait pile takes some planning and additional work, but it starts a slippery slope.

I think we all can agree that killing this buck would be no different than going out to the feedlot, picking out a nice steer and slaughtering it for it's meat and hide. Definately not what any of us call hunting. 
Would it be sporting if this deer were released on 20 fenced acres and the guy was allowed to go in an hunt it?
What if it was released into a 200 acre pen a month before the hunt? For instance, is this sporting? http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/05/18/hu ... z1vH32xbc0
What if a farmer posted his land, knew that this deer lived in his swamp, patterened the deer with trail cameras, had a feed trough that feed the deer, and then leased his land to the highest bidder?
I imagine that we each have a different place where we would draw the line and each have different reasons, but I'm pretty sure that we all agree that this is way on the other side of that line.
Beautiful buck. He should be collecting the sheds and selling them.


----------



## SouthDakotaPred (Nov 8, 2011)

What so bad about road hunters, i some times road hunt its a lot of fun , espically pheasant


----------



## SouthDakotaPred (Nov 8, 2011)

What so bad about road hunters, i some times road hunt its a lot of fun , espically pheasant


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If that ugly thing walked past my stand I'd kill it just to get it out of the gene pool... No way I'd pay to kill it...........


----------

